# deadlift throat



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi

Ive noticed over the past few weeks that after i deadlift i always end up with a sore-throat for a few days, is this normal?


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

do you grunt when you lift? could be grazing of the throat....


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

are you screaming like a girl??


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i dnt grunt or scream, think i might be holding my breath


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Holding your breath won't give you a sore throat, but it's not good technique!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Burd Flu?

jk.

Might have an infection developing. Unless this always happens.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I get it sometimes too.

Do you use chalk?

A dead does involve alot of strain of the neck muscles too.

If you find a way of stopping it let me know!

P.s your right to hold your breath


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

martin brown said:


> I get it sometimes too.
> 
> Do you use chalk?
> 
> ...


hi mate, i dont use chalk, just a belt. lol thanks, im glad im not the only one who feels it. p.s why do some ppl say hold breath and some say not to? btw i dont think ill be finding a way of stoppin it anytime soon


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Crummy air con in the gym?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dave1305 said:


> hi mate, i dont use chalk, just a belt. lol thanks, im glad im not the only one who feels it. p.s why do some ppl say hold breath and some say not to? btw i dont think ill be finding a way of stoppin it anytime soon


No i think it's quite common. I get it max squatting too but i thought it my just be the amounts of chalk we use training.

Do you make any noise? I tend to also shout at my training parnters and I'm sure this contributes.

Holding your breath helps stabilise your core - essential if you want to lift with a neutral spine.



M_at said:


> Crummy air con in the gym?


This would make sense but there is no air con


----------



## trlg06 (Jul 9, 2009)

dave1305 said:


> lol i dnt grunt or scream, think i might be holding my breath


When i first started training i did the same and held my breath but i would end up popping blood vessels, never got a sore throat though.

You just need to work on getting your breathing right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Could even be that you are putting such a strain with intensity your immune system takes a hit.

I remember doing a max once and the next day I felt fetigued.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

someone punching you in the throat while you are dead lifting ?? :lol:

*or what hackskii said above *


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> someone punching you in the throat while you are dead lifting ?? :lol:
> 
> *or what hackskii said above *


Lol! I deadlifted today and i can feel it again, prob got summit to do with wat hackski said and maybe the crappy damp weather (dno why but we british love blamin the weather)


----------

